# [ODMP] San Jacinto County Constable's Office - Precinct 2, Texas ~ September 15, 2005



## Guest (Sep 16, 2005)

A Sergeant with the San Jacinto County Constable's Office - Precinct 2 was killed in the line of duty on September 15, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=17869*


----------

